# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کنکور انسانی با دیپلم تجربی

## hazervida

با سلام خدمت رفقا
من سال ۹۸ دیپام تجربی گرفتم و کنکور تجربی دادم. متاسفانه چیزی قبول نشدم. الان دارم حسابداری دانشگاه پیام نور میخونم. تصمیم دارم که تو یه دانشگاه دولتی حسباداری بخونم. تو شهر من که جهرم از استان فارس هست دانشگاه عالی جهرم برا سال ۹۸ فقط ۱۳ نفر حسابداری از تجربی گرفت ولی 27 نفر حسابداری از انسانی ها گرفت. من تا الن به کتابای انسان نگا ننداختم ولی سرعت یادگیری متوسط به بالا هس. رشته هم فقط حسابداری میخوام.

این سوالا رو دارم : 
1 - اصلا می ارزه که دانشگاه عوض کنم؟ آیا با حسابداری پیام نور میشه جای درست و حسابی کار کرد؟
2 - اگ بخوام دوباره کنکور بدم تجربی بدم یا انسانی ؟

----------


## Maja7080

> با سلام خدمت رفقامن سال ۹۸ دیپام تجربی گرفتم و کنکور تجربی دادم. متاسفانه چیزی قبول نشدم. الان دارم حسابداری دانشگاه پیام نور میخونم. تصمیم دارم که تو یه دانشگاه دولتی حسباداری بخونم. تو شهر من که جهرم از استان فارس هست دانشگاه عالی جهرم برا سال ۹۸ فقط ۱۳ نفر حسابداری از تجربی گرفت ولی 27 نفر حسابداری از انسانی ها گرفت. من تا الن به کتابای انسان نگا ننداختم ولی سرعت یادگیری متوسط به بالا هس. رشته هم فقط حسابداری میخوام.این سوالا رو دارم : 1 - اصلا می ارزه که دانشگاه عوض کنم؟ آیا با حسابداری پیام نور میشه جای درست و حسابی کار کرد؟2 - اگ بخوام دوباره کنکور بدم تجربی بدم یا انسانی ؟


ارزش داره دوباره کنکور بدی.اتفاقا تصمیمت هم عاقلانست چون تعداد داوطلبها کمتره و میتونی آسونتر به هدفت برسی ولی بازم باید تلاش کنی.برو چندتا کارنامه رو ببین و واسه خودت حساب کن که چه درصدایی لازمه بعد بودجه بندی کنکور انسانی رو چک کن و طبق اون بخون

----------


## hazervida

ممنون از پیشنهادتون

----------


## hazervida

کس دیگه ای نیست جوابم روبده ؟ این سایت امروز 20000 نفر بازدید داشته چطوره که حداقل ده نفر هم نمیرسن به من جواب بدن؟

----------


## spring__girl

سلام
تصميمتون براي كنكور انساني دادن تصميم خوب و معقوليه
اگه حفظياتتون قوي هستش حتما با ساعت مطالعه مناسب ميتونين رشته دلخواهتون رو كسب كنين
و معلومه كه ارزشش رو داره.
موفق باشين

----------

